#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint formatting: how do I separate '000 by space in the figures in data tables

## lukelucky

Hi all,

I would have one question regarding to the PowerPoint formatting. I've got a table on one sheet, that is populated by data from Excel (by using macro).

What I would need is to make formatting consisent with the Excel file, meaning that figures copied over to the PowerPoint data table have thousand digits separated by space from the rest (e.g. 112 000).

Would anyone have any suggestions. I'm interested in both manual adjustment or (and preferably) by using VBA coding.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## lukelucky

To elaborate, I'm filling the tables by the following macro, copying over the data from the enclosed xls. file into the ppt.:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Also, if anyone of you had the idea how to make this code more efficient, please let me know. The main obstacle seems to be, that I need to round only some specific cells (not all contains numbers).

The possible solution, that crosses my mind might be, that I copied the content of the xls. cell not as a text to keep the formatting.

Thanks!

----------


## lukelucky

Here I'm adding some more progress. Apparentely, you can set up formatting of the number (below is the macro copying the data from MS Excel file to PPT table, 3rd row). The thing:




```

```

----------


## lukelucky

Here I'm adding some more progress. Apparentely, you can set up formatting of the number (below is the macro copying the data from MS Excel file to PPT table, 3rd row):




```

```


The problem is that the code that has been working in the previous file isn't working now for my current file. Thousands are not separated when the data are coppied over into PowerPoint deck.

Could anyone of you tell my what might be causing it? What might be the differential factor? Alternatively, if anyone of you will use this code and it will be working for you, could you please share the experience?

Thank you!

----------


## lukelucky

Here I'm adding some more progress. Apparentely, you can set up formatting of the number (below is the macro copying the data from MS Excel file to PPT table, 3rd row):




```

```


The problem is that the code that has been working in the previous file isn't working now for my current file. Thousands are not separated when the data are coppied over into PowerPoint deck.

Could anyone of you tell my what might be causing it? What might be the differential factor? Alternatively, if anyone of you will use this code and it will be working for you, could you please share the experience?

Thank you!

Source:
https://support.office.com/en-nz/art...3-63b9cd842530

----------

